# WWOW Wild Women of Washtenaw



## L80rider

Back by popular demand WWOW 2004, May 7 & 8

Open to ALL Women 14 and above (under 18 year olds must have adult accompany)



Want to learn a new outdoor activity?

Want to improve on something you already do outdoors?

Want to meet other women who enjoy the outdoors?

Join us or the 6th Annual Wild Women of Washtenaw's Outdoors Women Event (NOT just for women of Washtenaw)

Hunter Safety Class
Shooting events
Outdoor Cooking, Camping
Wonders of Raptors & Falconry
Oreinteering

New this year: 
Making U.P. Style Pasties
Tomahawk & Knife Throwing

Any questions: Contact Gail Chapman (734) 449-2378
[email protected] 

Let's talk it up Wild Women

Girls just wanna have FUN, in the out-of-doors
Gail

http://pw1.netcom.com/~jtmaurer/washhome.htm


----------



## tangleknot

Excellent Gail!!!!! This will be my third year in attendance and what a wonderful time. 

I like the new additions to the many choices already available. Hmmmm........pasties or tomahawk and knife throwing? I'll run that one by Chromium and get some input on which one he thinks I should take!    I think he's probably more nervous about my cooking, lol!

Who's interested? Who's going? It's a blast!


----------



## L80rider

Tangle Glad you're excited about coming again this year.

Good news you don't have to choose.

Tomahawk & Knife throwing will be something to do on Friday night (before any Jell-O shots or the like are consumed)

Also Friday night we will have Howard Smallwood from HOGWILD Archery there to work with anyone that wants to practice with their own Bow or tweak their Bow.

I'm also trying to get something else for Friday night that's exciting, but I haven't heard back about its availability yet. (Hopefully more news to come)

Pasty making will be a Saturday session. (And they are AWESOME, we had a Saturday get together making these a couple of weeks ago, better than the ones you buy up north)

We'll keep the info coming.

Cheers,
Gail


----------



## QueenSalmon

We were just talking about this yesterday Gail...(Cara and I). I can't wait to come!!!! I'm having a bit of a problem,,,I don't have a printer anymore... so I can't print out the form....what shuld I do....

thanks for any help!!! I don't want to miss out!!!!!! Come on ladies it's a blast!!!!!

QS


----------



## L80rider

QS - Don't Worry, Be happy!!

I will send you a flier in the mail. As soon as they are printed (hopefully next week)
There is still time, don't have any registrations in yet. 
This was the first place I posted the flier and webpage.

Will be WONDERFUL to see you and Cara and Tangleknott again.

Shot archery tonight with little bowhunting gal (April & Mark), It's fun, get to see them each week.

Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## Mark Harmes

Hey, if you ladies learn how to make U.P> pasties would you share the knowledge with some of us men who like to cook? I love to cook and only eat wildgame so some venison or squirrel pasties sound great 

Hope you all have fun and learn some new skills


----------



## Hawker

I am so there! Tomahawk and knife throwing sounds like a blast, and I'm a pasty fanatic. Putting my crossbow through its paces on the 3D course and throwing down some jello shots will round out a great weekend. 

Don't forget the campfire. I'm bringing Baily's!


----------



## 1wildchild

I am sooo there! I had a great time last year. Jennifer and I will def. be around the campfire....see you there!


----------



## L80rider

Glad all have had fun in the past. We are going to continue to have fun this year.

You will have to wait on the Jello Shots and Bailys.

This year with the Tomahawk and Knife throwing, Archery shooting and hopefully a simulated gun shoot all on Friday Night, Adult beverages will have to wait until all Shooting/throwing is complete. (Club and Safety RULE) 
That's OK, we have fun shooting/Throwing, then we have fun at the campfire and night hikes.

No one has sent in registrations yet. So far it's all talk, NO action.

Let's get some ACTION out here  

Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## L80rider

Mark - we had a testing Pasty making gathering about a month ago. Made mine with Venosin YUMMMMMMM!

We'll make sure the Wild Women come back with enough knowledge to teach you the tricks also.


----------



## Mark Harmes

Gail, was the "pasty party" only for the ladies? I am serious about wanting to learn. I cook good and only eat wild game, nothing domestic since 1989. I would be thrilled and most appreciative to learn. 

I wouls love to bring my daughter to this, but she lives in wisconsin with her mom. I bought her a bow last summer, she loves shooting and she is going to take hunter safety this summer. I would go get her, but you did this opening weekend of the late turkey season, hunt 234.

Maybe I will skip turkey hunting and go get her.


----------



## L80rider

Mark, 

Yes the Pasty Party was just 4 Wild Women. A women who I mentored Deer hunting made WONDERFUL Pasties for our hunt.

After the holidays I asked her to teach me (and a few of our Huntress's) how to make these wonderful Pasty's.
We were drinking Momosa's by 10am and EATING Pasties by 1p.

It was during the lesson, I got the idea of her teaching it at WWOW. She agreed. So this will be new to her, but she has a GREAT product, so now we just need to figure out the logistics of doing it in a two hour slot.

Sorry about the turkey hunting. I also have that problem. I just go the last three weekends after WWOW (unfortunately last year I didn't see one turkey)

Yes, You should pick up your daughter, bring her to WWOW, stay for the Pasty making session and learn it at WWOW. If your daughter is under 18, we require she has an adult accompany her, so that could be your excuse. You'll Love WWOW. EVERYONE does. Even the guys (instructors)

Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## Hawker

I sent in my registration today, Gail. Let me know when it arrives, OK? I put in for orienteering, pasty making and advanced archery. Don't worry, we'll wait on the liquor until we're done throwing knives and Tomahawks


----------



## tangleknot

Gail, are any hunter's safety spots open still? I am going to fill out my aplication today and send it tomorrow.


----------



## L80rider

Hawker, Glad to hear a registration is in the mail. You will probably be the first and I was starting to get nervious. Last year the first one come in January 21 (QS) and by now I had 40 people registered. OH well I'm sure they will start PILING n soon.

I wasn't worried about the adult beverages, just wanted to get everyone in the right mind frame for doing some other FUN stuff first. Then relax by the fire and kick back. 

Were going to have a GREAT time in MAY.

Gail


----------



## L80rider




----------



## tangleknot

Cool! I was worried it would have been filled up since only 12 can sign up.  Thanks Gail. Sounds like you are going to get bombarded with applications all at once.


----------



## QueenSalmon

Gail I sent Cara's and mine off today!! I can't wait!! I signed up for the Pastie making , Orienteering and Nature and wild edibles. Come on ladies it's a great time. This will also be my third year!! I can't wait!!!! Of course I will be bringing those yummy jello shots!!! Put your requests in now so I can decide what ones to make!!!!


----------



## L80rider

WWOW 54 and GROWING

Everything still has openings, but they are starting to fill up.

Send in your Registrations so you can get your first 3 choices (not that the rest of the stuff isn't fun also)

Tangelknott - haven't seen yours yet? Have 7 in Hunter safety so far. Going to be some GREAT personalities there. I recogize a few of the names. Don't miss it.


----------



## tangleknot

Hi Gail, I've had mine filled out for while and pinned to the cork board underneath school papers. Popped it in an envelope with a check yesterday so you should get it today or tomorrow. Whew, I'm glad there are a few spots left.

Sounds as if everyone will be at the campfire so far. Is everyone from MS camping Friday night? I will be.


----------

